
Show HN: Chrome recorder, GUI editor, and cloud service for PhantomJS tests - jwklemm
http://ghostinspector.com/
======
cwings
This is really really amazing. Good job!

Some feedback from someone who is also working on a subscription service based
on cloud computing magic:

\- Realistically, charging $20 - $40 a month means you'll need a lot of
customers to signup to make anything significant in revenue.

\- Acquiring new customers might be difficult for this type of service because
direct sales would be too costly to make a profit. You would definitely need
to run ads to gain a large customer base.

\- If you run ads you'd have to position it as an up-time monitoring service
since the volume around searches for automated headless browser testing
solutions isn't going to be high. The cost of acquisition through marketing
will be pricey especially since you offer a free plan that offers what most
people would need.

\- The Chrome extension is super cool and very impressive, but I think the
average small business owner might be intimidated by all the javascripty
things you throw at them on the landing page. A good tagline might be along
the lines of "Know when something breaks on your site"

\- You will spend a lot of time answering support emails.

\- I can see this service really taking off if you find a way to bundle it
with an eCommerce shopping cart. Maybe create a Magento plugin or Shopify app?

